# Subwoofer Wiring Configuration Help



## jonbryan (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello, I just bought 2 MTX 12's brand new. I really dont feel like paying Stereo Advantage for their labor again. I have a vented enclosure and an amp that will push them, I am just having a hard time understanding these wiring configurations. Someone want to discuss this further on AIM? it would be easier. also..a link to the configuration http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/manualsQuickInstall/subs.cfm

T5512-44

Sincerely, 
JOn


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning jonbryan, have a read of this post, I feel you may find some of the answers you seek, if you have any further problems we may be able to help further.
Ensure all connections you make are proper and well insulated and do not attempt to work on anything that is powered, especially with your speakers, you only get one chance to get it right!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f257/installing-an-amp-150245.html

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Good morning jonbryan,
Stereo advantage, lol your near buffalo NY huh? Least we got one here too.
OK amp wiring, i been doing car stereo for 15 years so I know a lil bit, still learning though.
The subs you got are they dual coil? If so then it will wire different, I'll assume they are not.
I'll also assume that you have a two channel amp, if so then you can continue if not stop.
Then if all things are correct then you have four posts on the amp two positive(+) and two for Negative(-) also left and right(speakers).
Also you should have two connections for the RCA hookups these come from your head unit and if your head unit doesn't have them(stock head unit) then you'll need a high level low level converter.
So now you have the head with the RCA'S coming into you trunk, also you'll need to run a turn on lead(blue wire off the head unit) again if the head is stock then just find an ignition source for power(this goes on and off with the car).
You'll run the turn-on lead with the RCA'S, then you'll need a battery source this is always powered straight to the battery, get a FUSE put it within a foot of the battery connection if you skip this step you risk burning your car to the ground.
Last you'll need a good ground, I usually drill a hole in the metal inside the trunk, then us a nut and bolt with a washers to connect this.
OK, so if everything was done right then you should be good to go. Also if you need this stuff like a power cable and ground then they sell kits at any auto supply chain, also they come with the RCA'S and the turn on leads too.
At this point your ready to hook up the speaker leads (don't hook up the power cable till last). If all is good till now and you feel confident just hook them up positive to positive, left side to left side ETC........
Post back and let me know if Ive moved to fast for you, or if you need to bleed more from them I can help you there also.
If you don't feel comfy at this point then your better off paying to have them hooked up for you as then you'll be covered if something goes wrong with it.


----------

